# dtg will print white underlay but not white by itself



## spacycolors (Mar 6, 2011)

my dtg is printing a white underlay but it won't print just white by itself. This makes no since to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You referring to white in your artwork? Rip won't recognize all zero's in cmyk or 255 in rgb. Change it to C:1 M:0 Y:0 K:0 or R:254 G:253 B:252 and the white will print.


Pat


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for stepping in Pat.

Spacy - if you are using RIP Pro and trying to print white ONLY - simply create you design in black only then choose White Ink Layer as your Print Mode - make sure to set your White Ink Resolution. This will only use the white channels to print. If your image is not pure black it will print the image in a white version of grayscale. If you need solid white within a color graphic then Pat's info is right on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> You referring to white in your artwork? Rip won't recognize all zero's in cmyk or 255 in rgb. Change it to C:1 M:0 Y:0 K:0 or R:254 G:253 B:252 and the white will print.
> 
> 
> Pat


Which dtg do you have?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

(2)K2's With Rip Pro. iproof seems to still be the standard. I don't use my rip to it's fullest potential the import print job, export and everything else i don't mess with. I adjust the white ink maybe adjust choke here & there but that's about it. I got it set so i print from Corel then it rips and prints.


PAT


----------

